# Creating a Monolith file



## EVRE15 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone know how to create a monolith file in Kontakt out of an nki file if the main Samples folder is over 4GB in size but all of the subfolders within it (each for a different "Technique) are less than 2GB in size? I have tried "Save As...", "Save Multi As", and "Collect Samples/Batch Compress", each with the "Monolith" option selected. However, every time I get a dialog box appears that states "Cannot save as monolith-total file size is too big".

I read on an NI forum that the maximum size allowed for a folder when creating a monolith is 2GB. However, I also read in the Kontakt 4 Player Developer Guide that it is "possible to encode each top level subfolder individually. The advantage is that each subfolder gets its own monolith container. For example, if your library contains bass, guitar and drum instruments, you could organize your sample subfolders into three categories, i.e. Bass Samples, Guitar Samples, and Drums Samples respectively."

How does one create individual monoliths from the subfolders that are within the Samples folder, if possible, and will it allow me to avoid the 2GB size limitation?

How else can one create a Kontakt instrument that references multiple monoliths, each under 2GB but totaling much more than 2GB?


Thanks,

Eva


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 16, 2014)

EVRE15 @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know how to create a monolith file out of an nki file for which a custom designed interface was created? I went to "Save As...", selected "Monolith" and "Compress Samples". However, when I proceed a dialog box appears that states "Cannot save as monolith-total file size is too big", and then a second dialog box appears that states "It was not possible to save this file in this location. This might be caused by a variety of reasons, including insufficient access rights."
> 
> ...



You can only do it if u use your own samples. If u use samples from an official lib it never works, for a good reason.


----------



## EVRE15 (Sep 16, 2014)

I am trying to do it for my own sample library.


----------



## mk282 (Sep 16, 2014)

EVRE15 @ 17.9.2014 said:


> However, I also read in the Kontakt 4 Player Developer Guide that it is "possible to encode each top level subfolder individually. The advantage is that each subfolder gets its own monolith container. For example, if your library contains bass, guitar and drum instruments, you could organize your sample subfolders into three categories, i.e. Bass Samples, Guitar Samples, and Drums Samples respectively."



That's only possible if you hand over your library to NI for Kontakt Player encoding. For personal usage, you need to manually drag in the samples you want to pack into a monolith in an empty NKI, not going over 1.94 GB in size, then save that as monolith. Rinse and repeat into however many monoligths you need to have.


----------

